# Has anyone ever used Tear Plex



## [email protected] (Jul 14, 2014)

Tearplex™ contains the following ingredients: 
A combination of the following B Vitamins: B1, B2, B5, B6, and B12.

The Tearplex™ Proprietary Blend of ingredients includes: 
Eyebright (Euphrasia officinalis), Bilberry Extract, Dandelion (Taraxacum officinale), German Chamomile (Matricaria recutita), Taurine, Ginko biloba extract (leaf-24% ginko heterosides), Quercetin Chalcone, Alpha Lipoic Acid, Lutein, Zinc (as zinc oxide), Copper (as copper gluconate), Selenium (as selenium AAC), Gluthathione (reduced), Riboflavin

Other Ingredients Include: Dextrose, Liver Flavor, Carmel Color

Eyebright – This is an extremely powerful ingredient, yet it is a safe ingredient to help support a variety of concerns with your dog or cat. For example, the Eyebright ingredient has been known to help enhance "weeping eyes", and may help support common eye concerns, as it primarily helps benefit the mucous lining of the eye.

Bilberry Extract – The Bilberry fruit is comprised of high concentrations of tannins which is a substance that helps act as both an anti-inflammatory and an astringent.

Dandelion – This ingredient primarily promotes an antibacterial and antifungal property, which in turn helps to deter and battle fungal and bacterial infections. Over time these types of impurities can often lead to excessive tear production causing staining on the fur or hair of the pet.

German Chamomile – This ingredient is also known for having anti-inflammatory properties and can be effective for the eye area.

Gluthathione – Also known as the mother of all antioxidants, Gluthathione has been shown to offer great antioxidant effects along with providing support for the immune system.


----------

